# 3 Peaks Fell race 2010



## Ady (Apr 24, 2010)

Took over 1000 today, quite pleased with the results. Just a handfull below, comments welcome.


----------



## Dofchick (Apr 24, 2010)

GREAT Pics Ady - can't wait to see the others... I bet you could earn some money out of this.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 24, 2010)

Really some great shots


----------



## Ady (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks - I was pleased how they came out. Did not do any processing due to the amount/timescale in turnaround but I did tweak the settings in the camera to add a little more saturation and I upped the sharpness it applies. Really fantastic day out on the hills - took them for an Event website in the UK called Sportsunday so will see how many (if any) sell!


----------



## Ady (May 20, 2010)

Another same themed shot from a local race last night in very gloomy conditions:


----------



## gsgary (May 23, 2010)

Nice and sharp, what kit are you using ? I think Sundaysport are selling them very cheap don't they do any onsite printing ?


----------



## Ady (May 23, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Nice and sharp, what kit are you using ? I think Sundaysport are selling them very cheap don't they do any onsite printing ?



Sportsunday just sell the full size hi-res image so the end user can do as he wishes with the image - re-size, print out, etc which I see as a more flexible option to a single print. The 3ppp pics I did for them are now in the archive and are reduced from the normal 2.50 per image so very cheap!

If you have any interest in doing some for them in your area drop them or me an email - they are after increasing the amount of events and also the geographic areas covered.................cheers.


----------



## gsgary (May 23, 2010)

Ady said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Nice and sharp, what kit are you using ? I think Sundaysport are selling them very cheap don't they do any onsite printing ?
> ...



I already do some events printing onsite but they are not as cheap as £2.50


----------



## Ady (May 23, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Ady said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



No probs, mighty fine images you have.


----------

